
   Facebook's 1st CTO Launches His Next Company (Screen Shots) - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/facebooks_1st_cto_launches_his_next_company_screen.php
======
hendler
I've got a beta account to Quora - and found the interface, client side tech
to be pretty powerful for collaborative knowledge building. More structure
than a wiki, or mailing list, but flexible way to build knowledge.

I agree with the review impressions "Quora is a little like Aardvark, the
social Q&A service founded by ex-Googlers and rumored to be in Google's
acquisition sites, and it's a little like Stack Overflow, the carefully
crafted Q&A site for programmers that's shot through the roof with reader
interest. It's definitely different though."

~~~
bvi
Could I get an invite, if you have any available?

~~~
pclark
I'd love one too. email in profile.

~~~
hendler
Sent you both one.

~~~
bvi
Got it, and checking it out. Thanks!

------
nailer
Quora seems to resemble a general purpose Stack Overflow.

~~~
hroman
Yeah, that was my first impression.

------
mstevens
I thought the link text was misleading - I expected it to be a company that
helped you do screen shots!

------
snitko
The project has not been released yet. The project website says nothing,
except that it's a question collection and suggests to leave an email to let
you know when they're ready. I think it's not worth a review on ReadWriteWeb
or here.

------
hroman
Does Quora use Pylons?

------
Maro
"Adam D'Angelo was a programming genius..."

Stopped reading there.

~~~
atarashi
_Stopped reading there._

He got a silver medal at the International Olympiad for Informatics, and the
following year his team won the ACM programming contest.

~~~
OmniLarry
Also a highly ranked Topcoder.

------
lucifer
Sounds like a great app for Google Wave.

